# Flex: How quickly do push notifications get sent when blocks become available?



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I know it’s not instant because I grabbed far more blocks from manual refreshes than from notifications.


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

I thought check at 10pm est every night or every thursday?


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> I thought check at 10pm est every night or every thursday?


Yes, but blocks open up throughout the day, too, if you want it.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think its hard to get pushed notifications when the app keeps logging you out


----------

